# can you critique tango please?



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

can you plz critique my baby girl?

she is an arabian 

at the moment i havent ridden her as she is still only a baby and i dont want to ruin her by rushing her training

her show name is 'watch me tango' 

tangy, tang or tango for short

in these photos she is a 2 year old

























































































































































and here she is as a 3 year old


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

.............um WOW!!!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:lol: How ya goin? I don't particually like Arabs (especially pure) but your girl is very nice! She has a pretty delicate face-CUTE :wink: 
How old is she??


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

:shock: hmmm wow lol i really like her face but i cant really say that about her body dunno to me there is just something not right there not tryin to be mean or anything so please dont take it the wrong way but yeh....i really luv her face but


----------



## jumpjaky (Aug 22, 2007)

she is a perfect arab youve got a gooden


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

She's beautiful. I imagine her with as a unicorn.  :lol:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't like Arabians at all. :x But I think she's beautiful!


----------



## El Gato (Aug 21, 2007)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!
A bit skinny perhaps, but really elegant...


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

She's beautiful, but I can't really critique conformation from those pictures, sorry.


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

to answer the age question..........
she is about 3 years in the photos

some of the photos make her body look too short


----------



## Flickergurl15 (Aug 24, 2007)

WOW! she's a beautiful Arabian. very gorgeous


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

she is extermley beautiful. :lol: 
have you got any pics of her standing still, so we can have a look at her legs back etc


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow! What a pretty horse. She looks like she's posing for every photo. :lol: Is she always that frisky?


----------



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice mare! She greyed out early, all my greys were still dark/dappled at 2 and 3. She is super typey, dishy head, nice action. Besides that I'd need to see her "stood up" for halter. You can tell in the 3 yr old pics that she is more proportional - she has grown into herself. From these pics, though, she looks like she will be a great ride when she is trained. She looks like she has those low wide withers that are great for bare-backing! Congrats, she is a really nice mare!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Love her shoulder angle, her neck ties in REALLY well with it, really nice throat latch, may be a tad bit long in the back, but I can't tell because those aren't really confo pictures, but over all a beautiful mare!


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah she can be pretty frisky! 

thanks for all the replies


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

not your horse. Pfeona - White Grey Arabian Filly For Sale, Texas, USA


her names pfeona and shes bred at a polish arabian stud in texas.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

She looks good!


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

.....Would you like to explain why you're pretending to own this horse?


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

What now?


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Trissacar said:


> What now?


This is not the OPs horse apparently. :?



ilovemyhorsies said:


> not your horse. Pfeona - White Grey Arabian Filly For Sale, Texas, USA
> 
> 
> her names pfeona and shes bred at a polish arabian stud in texas.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Whipple said:


> This is not the OPs horse apparently. :?


Ok then.


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

As demonstrated by ilovemyhorsies' post, this horse does not belong to the OP - or even live on the same continent.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Awh. I wonder why people do this.

I find so often people using photos I've taken of Friesians for fake sales ads or on forums claiming they are their horses, or on art sites claiming they took the photos.

So weird.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Good eye, Ilovemyhorsies.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

She looks like she's doing canter pirouettes in some to those pics. Very pretty girl. What are planning on doing with her?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Harrumph! :roll:


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

some people....


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

she really is a gorgeous horse.

its a pity people do this :S


about a two years ago i found a myspace or something profile with someone claiming to own my pony and also that they lived in nsw on a massive welsh pony stud....uhh nah man lol.


turned out it was someone from my school


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Good eye, Ilovemyhorsies.



thanks 



sometimes i like to look at the past posts and i saw this...


i was looking at polish arabian studs at the time too...coincidence


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

i had a feeling when i first looked at this add that something was fishy. people these days...


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL How embarrassing..... Won't be seeing that screen name anymore!


----------



## shellyshoe (Mar 12, 2007)

very nice ... can i have one too please


----------

